# Banff Gate Mountain Resort



## dboy1 (Aug 19, 2007)

We are at this resort for the week of August18-25 which is right now. If anyone is looking for info on this resort feel free to ask.


----------



## Jameson18 (Aug 20, 2007)

Is Banff Gate inside Banff park or outside. is this a timeshare? how are the units? comfort, features etc...thanx. we're thinkin of going to Banff in October.


----------



## philemer (Aug 20, 2007)

Isn't this the resort that has all 2 BR cottages? It's about 30 min. East of the Park and kind of isolated & quiet. 

Phil


----------



## dboy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

This resort is about 10 minutes outside the park. Yes,it is all single 2 bedroom/2 bath chalets. The resort is very dated but has a million dollar view. If you like modern gold crown type accomodations don't come here. If you like a quiet place to get away and enjoy rustic--every wall and ceiling in the units is covered with cedar--then this is the place for you. Yes it is a RCI affiliated T.S.


----------



## GregD (Aug 21, 2007)

*Firewood*

Does the resort supply firewood for the fire pit and fireplaces? 

Thanks


----------



## dboy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

The resort does have firewood for the fire pit. All the fireplaces in the units are gas--just push a button and--instant fire.


----------

